# Need a Lift? - PlasmaCAM / Samson 510



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I know ... I know! The PlasmaCam and the Samson 510 CNC "plasma" tables are not TRUE *router *tables!

Still, they do work great AS router tables, with the limitation of a 2" gantry to grate clearance.

Well, I am getting ready to expand the routing capabilities of the tables, a LOT!

------

This is a short video demonstrating the working prototype of my *Rail Lift Kit*, still in development. I *hope* to have it available for sale in time for summer of 2017. 

The gantry and carriage are just as stable and accurate at full extension (29") as they are at the stock table height of only two inches of gantry to grate clearance. 

This will be *a MUST HAVE accessory* for serious DHC2 and Samson 510 table owners.

Some of the planned _or already developed_ features:

- 6" of Z-axis travel (currently requires CSU upgrade)

- Cut round tubing and pipe up to 36" diameter and ANY length WITHOUT the PlasmaCam pipe cutter or software upgrade. (currently requires CSU upgrade for any size over 13.5" diameter)

- 360 degree ability to cut square, rectangular and odd-shaped tubing up to maximum clearance capacity

- Cut angle iron, T-bar, C-channel, I-beams and more (currently requires HCA *or* HCU, and MCU upgrades)

- Route wood poles and columns like a lathe. Turn square wooden poles into round carvings, railing pickets and more.

- use any process on conical shaped metal, wood, plastic and more










- use any process on a round ball up to 36" diameter










- even more on the drawing board!  

Full details will be published *on my own website* when the kit is available for purchase. Heck, I don't even have the business officially set up ... yet :mrgreen: 

Joe Jones














^^^^ VIDEO LINK ^^^^


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

*I'll see your plasma and raise you a Waterjet*

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1294137530/the-first-desktop-waterjet-cutter?ref=nav_search
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/12/wazer-good-idea/

The toys coming on the scene are getting awesome.

[I know ... I know! The Waterjet is not a router table! Joe started it!]

Steve.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

THAT little things is a water jet? Okay ... could you share the make, model, and "Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price?"

And why is your shop so damned CLEAN!? 


Joe




.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

On Kickstarter they are $4,499 pre-order, supposed to be $5,999 retail afterward. Check out the links in the earlier message. They won't be delivered until November of 2017. 

NOT MY SHOP!! Mine might have had that much room the very first week I moved in.

Steve.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Okay, I watched the videos and I am interested. 

However, I bought a Samson 510 plasma table based on the demo videos, and now, after spending an ADDITIONAL $12,000.00 in software upgrades, I am finally able to do all of the things shown in the _"Look how EASY!"_ demo videos. 

PlasmaCam fails to mention that most of what you see in the demo video CANNOT be done with their BASIC software. It is one big, FAT *GOTCHA!*

So *if you have one of these machines*, what is the cost for the cutting material? Do I just plan to spend $100.00 per month on a couple of 5-gallon buckets of the stuff, or is it delivered on a pallet for the low, low price of three mortgage payments?

Joe

.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Ah, that is the WAZER shop. Okay. I really am interested in buying one, but I need to know not only the cost of the machine, but also the cost of RUNNING the machine.

Joe


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Uh Huh.

Cost

Joe



.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

At the bottom of the Kickstarter they have a bunch of FAQ with some of the information. 
> Abrasive garnet is sold at thousands of locations around the world. If you will be doing a large amount of cutting you can expect to pay between $0.30-$0.60/lb. Wazer expects sell it at between $0.60-$1.10/lb in the low-volume worst case. (of course shipping the weight might be a factor)
> ~90% of the operating cost will be the abrasive. Using the abrasive cost estimate of $0.60 - $1.10 per pound, the abrasive rate of 0.33 lbs per minute the Knife they show would be 38 lbs (118 minutes * 0.33). Then 38 lbs means $23.

This is just me using numbers on the Kickstarter and links in the Kickstarter. Of course the knife is primarily steel and other materials cut much faster, see the IPM table on https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/12/wazer-good-idea/

I have seen wood cut on a commercial waterjet and the detail is amazing. Wazer cutting kerf is 1/16", but I think that is due to the pressure because the much larger 60,000 psi commercial units are half that.

Steve.


----------

